# Real affordable quality



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like a winner. Thanks for the review.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the review. Nice to know there are power tools out there that may not have all the bells and whistles, but can do the job for a reasonable price.

Dalec


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Good review!


----------



## rtwpsom2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Something I should have pointed out is that the blades are double edged. When one side gets dull, just turn them around and set them tyo the right height. Once you get the hange of the blade changes, they go a lot quicker.


----------



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

Greet review.

~Ron


----------

